
Saudi Arabian Women Love Bumper Cars, But Not for Bumping - FuturePromise
http://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-arabian-women-love-bumper-cars-but-not-for-bumping-1466445023?cx_navSource=cx_picks&cx_tag=poptarget&cx_artPos=6
======
ck2
It's almost like a slightly more civilized form of ISIS that the rest of the
world continues to buy and sell from knowing all the civil rights abuses.

Maybe next century they will let women ride bicycles, or show their ankles.

ps. BTW did that reporter seriously just report a woman's name, age and city,
who SECRETLY told she has driven against the law? Gee what could possibly
become of that in Saudi Arabia. That's responsible journalism.

~~~
noir_lord
Apart form the flippant tone I'm not sure why you got downvoted, that's pretty
much a good tongue-in-cheek description of saudi arabia.

Frankly if they where not sat on top of a lot of oil they'd be seen as
backwards pariah's.

~~~
gkya
> Frankly if they where not sat on top of a lot of oil they'd be seen as
> backwards pariah's.

Frankly if they sat not on oil the women would be able to drive.

~~~
elsurudo
Can you explain this causality?

------
lozf
A Saudi artist's take on this law:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMbTFNp4wI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZMbTFNp4wI)

~~~
ramgorur
lol this is hilarious, alaa wardi is a genius.

------
gnicholas
title typo "bumber" -> "bumper"

------
skaplun
Speechless

